# Tempe Arizona Meetup Group



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

Hey everyone, someone recently started a meetup group for social anxiety and shyness through meetup.com. I went to their scheduled meetup today and thought it was really good with a nice laidback atmosphere. I posted a pic of us in the Gatherings section. Another meetup is planned for next month. It's a very new group so it's a good time to join up.

Here's a link for more info or to sign up for the group: http://shyness.meetup.com/206/?z=1


----------

